# what do you think



## tech9 (May 24, 2012)

about straight bar or easy curl bar for barbell bicep curls? What you use?


----------



## K1 (May 24, 2012)

I switch it up.....


----------



## alfred (May 25, 2012)

tech9 said:


> about straight bar or easy curl bar for barbell bicep curls? What you use?



both


----------



## DuBstep (May 28, 2012)

alfred said:


> both



And more. Straight bar, ez curl, DB, and cable curls. Switch it up, use reverse curls as well.


----------



## OCB (May 29, 2012)

DuBstep said:


> And more. Straight bar, ez curl, DB, and cable curls. Switch it up, use reverse curls as well.



Exactly what I was going to say


----------



## 8mm (May 30, 2012)

straight, it puts a greater stress on the biceps imo


----------



## Nezman (May 31, 2012)

both can be the backbone of a good biceps workout


----------



## kevin (Jun 1, 2012)

straight bar for me, strict form


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 2, 2012)

tech9 said:


> about straight bar or easy curl bar for barbell bicep curls? What you use?



Its best to use a variety of different ways.


----------



## mustmatt1 (Jun 5, 2012)

straight bar for sure


----------



## edgar15 (Jun 6, 2012)

i use the straight bar, i stay strict with my form 99% of the time.


----------



## ohpack (Jun 7, 2012)

edgar15 said:


> i use the straight bar, i stay strict with my form 99% of the time.



:yeahthat:


----------

